# Proposed destruction of Buzzard nests!!



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Just seen a news report of the proposed destruction of Buzzard nests to reduce the predation on Pheasants :evil: :evil: :evil: totally unnecessary IMHO,and I am a member of a game shooting club.

curlyboy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thats disgraceful. We get a lot of pleasure from watching buzzards and other birds of prey.

I'm sure they take far more pest species than game birds.

Maybe they (?) should turn this on its head and ban breeding pheasants for sporting purposes.
Seeing as gamekeepers _et al_ want to slaughter buzzards, foxes, badgers, otters and any other predatory wildlife just so they can indulge in an unhealthy bloodlust in the name of sport.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

So they want to persecute an indigenous species because it sometimes preys on a non ingenuous one. Oh that sounds about right. Idiots the lot of them. :evil: 

Steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Until 20 years ago Buzzards were an endangered species in the UK, there are now believed to be approx 37,000 over the entire UK - which calculating at 97,000 odd square miles means less than 3 per square mile - hardly a massive over population.

There are calculated to be 35,000,000 pheasants raised each year.....

DEFRA is planning to spend literally £,000's to carry out a study to control the buzzards. It has been calculated by the RSPB that the cost of the buzzards per shoot i.e. per YEAR is about £30........

in these days of economic constraint it is madness to even consider such a thing.......

Buzzards and pheasants abound here in rural France - we see buzzards several times every day and they are active all round here - 
Oh yes, the pheasants are also hunted without any problems (and the deer and the boar - all within the woodland about 200 m from where I am currently sitting...... and there are NO campaigns by the hunters to remove them or limit their population.

DEFRA should be brought to task (or better still culled for their monumental mis-handling of virtually everything they get involved with e.g. foot and mouth, swine flu, avian flu, badgers, buzzards, milk production, fishing policies, land use, subsidies - the list is endless - but they have been involved with all of these over the past few years :roll:  )

Stop them in their tracks before they start any more money-wasting nonsense......

Dave


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes there are lots of buzzards around these days, even had one sitting aatop the telegraph pole in the corner of my garden last month eyeing up the visitors to the bird table  
They are magnificent birds and as has been said - a native species.
My dad lives on the Yorkshire moors near a shooting estate and regularly has a couple of dozen pheasants wandering round his garden, always seems to be more than enough around waiting to be shot, it would be difficult to argue that buzzards were causing a problem there.
Since when has it been defra's job to look after the interests of the shooting brigade?

Chris


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I used to glide with 5 metre model planes in competition, there was nothing better than spotting a buzzard and slowly following.
They hardly ever flapped their wings yet could stay airborne for ages.
Beautiful British birds, *LEAVE THEM ALONE*. 8O


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

When we moved to Cornwall many years ago the previous owners of the house left us a dove cot with about 30 doves, very pretty and the flipping things spent there entire lives making more doves and sh...ing all over every part of the house.

I didn't have the heart to get rid of them and couldn't find anyone who wanted them, ( the cot was the size of the Taj Mahal) so I would like to thank Mr & Mrs Buzzard who live in the trees nearby and their mates Mr & Mrs Sparrowhawk for solving the problem as nature intended.

Now about the squirrels......


----------

